# Possible workshop for less than a grand in Brunswick,Ga.



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I saw this and relished the thought of buying that Delta Tablesaw,looks like an old Unisaw, but theres a whole shop full of tools from a school system goin up for bids and some nice older restorable tools that appear to all be running. Kinda makes my mouth drool at the possibilitys of having those older great well built tools in a shop up here. But any members interested in that area better hurry,the bidding ends tomorrow, GovDeals.com - Government Surplus Auctions


----------

